# Meet Chl�e Petunia



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

*Meet Chlöe Petunia*

Hi Everyone - I've been lurking this week, trying to make time go faster until I get to meet in person my new furry baby, Chlöe Petunia. We live in Cave Creek, Arizona and have been sweating out the summer. Chlöe is still growing up with her brothers and sisters in Tucson, but it has been so much fun and diverting to look at the pictures on this site and watching the videos. thanks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chloe Petunia and her brothers and sisters are adorable! Welcome! I know what it's like to wait. (most of the people here do!!!) We brought our Kodi home early in July. 

Karen


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Too cute! Yeah, I imagine you're a smidege on the warm-ish side about now over there in Arizona?! 

Jane


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Welcome Chloe's mom! I know your breeder! I live in Arizona and have one of her dogs too. Happy waiting! Chloe has a beautiful face.

yes, Jane, it is a bit warm here right now! June was beautiful, July ridiculously hot. August is about normal I think.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh My Lordy!!! that is one adorable little pupster. the patch on her eye,the nose, I am in love! Welcome to the forum and please, please post more pictures of little Cloe and her Sibs. How old is she now?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Chloe is just so cute. Shopping, lots of shopping, helps pass the time.

:welcome:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!  Chloe is so cute...the other three look like triplets, and she is just the unique little girl, isn't she?


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Welcome!! Chloe is adorable, she will be well worth the wait:angel: I have relatives who live in Cave Creek and I have heard that it is very hot right now!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome  Chloe is gorgeous - such a cutie pie!!  I am very happy and excited for you


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow - what a warm and wonderful welcome! I really want to find some more owners around here to make sure that little Chlöe has the best upbringing possible. We're going down to Tucson tomorrow to meet her in person, and we'll take lots more pics. If you know of any other Havanese owners in this area, please let me know.

Yes, it's hot here. We expect another month or so, but it wasn't as bad this summer as in the past.


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

This pic is from when she was 4 weeks. She's six weeks now.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh how cute!
Love that spotted nose. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

What a darling pup, welcome to the forum. You will get tons of help here from these people.

Kelly & Mozart(14weeks)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome! Chloe is adorable. The wait will be so worth it.


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

*Worth the wait.*

Oh, I know, she need time to romp with bros. and sis. But this will be our 2nd Havanese. We recently lost our precious Cassie due to a GI infection run amok overnight. :Cry: We had her for almost 11 1/2 years.everyday she awoke with such overwhelming joy. We need that boundless optimism in our lives again. I found some hav puppy webcams videos and that seem to help with the wait. Thanks again all for the warm welcomes.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Chloe is adorable. Do you know when you will be able to pick her up for good?


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Chloe looks so much like Rosa! One eyebrow on black side and white on the other side!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Awwwwww, what a little sweetie! I remember what it's like waiting to bring the puppy home. So exciting!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww Choloe is adorable, welcome to the forum. :wave:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sorry about Cassie - that must have been so hard. Chloe is adorable, and she's sure to bring you a whole lot of joy!
Gina


----------



## Drew"s Mom (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi and welcome. Chloe sure is a sweetheart. I am from Goodyear, Az and have a 5 month old little boy havanese. Not many Havanese in my area.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Chloe is adorable, can't wait to see more pictures! Meeting her in person will make the wait even harder of course !!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Havanese are more rare here in Arizona. I haven't met any others just out and about. I'm glad there's a couple more on the forum now! 

Enjoy meeting Chloe today. I've met her mom. She's a real beauty (of all of your breeder's dogs, she is one of my two favorites), and your puppy is just adorable! I'm jealous!


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, we're back from Tucson having met our little Chlöe. She is just as adorable as we hoped, as are all 10! of Ann's dogs. We've never been in the presence of so many havs.So sweet and so much love in that house. I can see how MHS happens.

Chlöe’s face has changed so much in just 2 weeks - it's incredible. We get to bring her home for good on Sept. 12. Just 20 more days. I still have lots of shopping to do, so I bet it won't be so bad to wait - besides, there's always something new to read and enjoy on this site.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm jealous!


----------



## Drew"s Mom (Jul 29, 2009)

EEK, What a cutie. I love her face.


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

Welcome! She is totally adorable and will bring you much happiness, and maybe even more headaches...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's so sweet! Can't wait to see and hear more about her.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations on getting your new baby girl ! She's precious. Just love her markings! I am sorry, though, to hear about the sudden death of your older Hav. That must have been so very difficult.

Glad you found the forum and hope it helps you kill time between now and the 12th !


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

marjrc said:


> Congratulations on getting your new baby girl ! She's precious. Just love her markings! I am sorry, though, to hear about the sudden death of your older Hav. That must have been so very difficult.
> 
> Glad you found the forum and hope it helps you kill time between now and the 12th !


Thanks for your thoughts. For DH and me, the grief comes and goes in waves. This forum helps me focus on the future - vowing to be better, smarter, more present, in order to give little Chlöe the best life that we possibly can. When a wave hits - we ride it out by reminding each other of the good times that we had with her. I guess if you never want to be hurt, never open your heart - not how I want to live.

Definitely MHS is not only addictive - it's contagious! I'm already picking out names for the next puppy!! What do you think of Cassanova, Nova for short?


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Chloe's a sweetie. Welcome to the forum. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

Tthank you for your kind thoughts- everyday gets a little better. I'll never forget sweet Cassie. But, life is for the living, right? Chlöe has new pics up in my gallery. 12 days to go!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I am anxious for you. Cloe is a doll and she will bring you lots of love. I am so sorry for your loss of Cassie.


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

*Chlöe's Home!*

We brought Chlöe home yesterday. She is so smart and is going to be a snap to train. Slept in her crate last night with no fussing or messes!(I took her out about every 2.5 hours). She's napping now, the little doll!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So cute! I love her fancy bed.


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

Oh gosh, what a sweetie. Sleeping before the next bout of crazy-puppy! You could get rich by printing that photo on a postcard- it reeks of "happy puppy". What an awesome bed! Maybe Santa will have to bring one for Phoebs....


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome home Chloe. Sooo cute.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Welcome Home Chloe!!
What a doll!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

She is a cutie pie. I know you will have so much fun watching her grow. Thanks for the picture...and keep'em coming.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Cloe's last picture looks like, Hey I have to wait too. Please take me home now!
You already sound like you and DH will be worth waiting for. Cloe is one lucky girl.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Beautiful!
Waiting is a killer! Ugh, I so remember those days!


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

*The wait is over!*

Chlöe is home. Second night slept through 7.5 hours without crying or any messes. She already knows how to sit and to play fetch, and her kidneys are working really well too :frusty:, but who could be mad at that face? We're just going to buy stock in paper towel companies. At 10.5 weeks and 4.2 pounds, DH is already in love.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

AHH PRECIOUS BABY!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's a little doll for sure!


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

*Chlöe Update*

Well, Chlöe has been with us for almost two weeks (she'll be 12 weeks tomorrow), so I thought I'd post an update. She is turning out to be absolutely fearless - no people or nice dogs seem to frighten her on our daily socialization sessions. She knows how to take herself in and out the doggie door and does so the majority of the time when given the chance to get out of her ex-pen. Her black ears are coming in brown, so we'll see how she's going to look in a few months. She let me trim her feet and nails while she naps on her back in my lap. Here's a few pics from last week.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What a sweet little face. It's it amazing how fast they change? You will love watching the coat change and she sounds like a smart little lady. Thanks for sharing pics!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What a gorgeous face! She really is a cutie!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Chloe's just adorable! Sounds like she's a great girl for you too. Good to hear she's doing so well!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a cutie pie!! How nice that she's learning so well.


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

*Updated Pic*

Here's a pic from this weekend. She's just over 5.5 lbs and 14 weeks.:angel:


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Chloe is ADORABLE! What a cute little face! Its amazing how much her coloring has changed....its so pretty.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What a doll !!!


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

Okay, so we have had her a month and haven't left her alone in her ex-pen for more than a couple of minutes while she's awake. When she's asleep we put her in the crate, close the door and leave the room but listen for her barks/cries. Are we over doing it? We want to catch every single potty and are down to2-3 mstakes in the pen per day. Any suggestions?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I feel like I sat on the floor for months after we brought Scooter home! We didn't use an expen so I watched him very closely. Whatever works for you!


----------

